# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  I think I need more frogs?  Mantella Vivarium! (PICTURES!)

## FishChum

Thinking of adding 4 more Bronze Mantellas. I have 4 in the vivarium now  :Smile:

----------


## Josh

Beautiful tank! I especially love the water feature. I wouldn't recommend adding 4 more, because I feel like there wouldn't be enough space for 8 mantellas to live comfortably in there. I would just spoil the ones I have  :Smile:

----------


## FishChum

Probably good advice Josh  :Smile: , and thanks!

----------


## Carlos

Very nice frogs and vivarium  :Big Applause:  !  Those bromeliads are taking over the place, they are even in the water  :Big Grin:  .  Is that a 20H aquarium?  If so; think would not add more frogs to it.

----------


## bill

Very nice!! Very natural looking.  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## FishChum

Thanks Guys! The tank seems a little empty at times though the frogs are out most of the time. Its probably very comfortable for the frogs now, one reason they are out so much. So maybe more is not such a good idea, though I suspect two or three more wouldn't hurt..... Who knows what I will do, for now I am Happy  :Smile:  
P.S. Yes its a 20 High tank.

----------


## bill

A 20h? I definitely would not add any more to the tank. M. ebaunai like territory. Any more and it would be way too cramped. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## FishChum

Well you guys are the experts, I will leave well enough alone and not add anymore frogs!

----------


## Carlos

Good choice  :Big Applause:  !  Although not a big problem like with fish tanks; this reminds me of countless times when an aquarist decided to just add the last fish and made the aquarium perfect.  Then all hell broke loose and he ended with a mess.  Lesson learned is that, once you get something live going nice, just care for it and otherwise leave it alone  :Smile:  !

----------

